# Does your department have a web site?



## Chimpie (Jun 13, 2004)

Does your department have a web site?  If so, post a link here.

Chimp


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 14, 2004)

Our official website is at Sierra Madre Fire Department.

There's also a website for the Sierra Madre Volunteer Firefighters' Association, which is the charitable arm of the department which we all belong to. 

Lastly, Code2High.com has pages with pictures of our stations and apparatus at Station 41 and Station 42. This is a personal site by a local individual with pictures of most of the local police and fire departments in the area.


----------



## ResTech (Jun 14, 2004)

Waynesboro Ambulance Squad, Inc. 

htttp://waynesboroems.org


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2004)

Removed...site no longer works.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2004)

With all the new members joining I thought I would bring this topic back near the top.

Chimp


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2004)

We've had 10 people join since I last brought this to the top so I thought I would try one more time.

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.angelfire.com/ny4/enfd

There are a bunch of ads (it's a free site) but I made it myself, and we have yet to convince the powers that be to pay for a no-ads site...  working on it though!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2004)

www.registerfly.com

I think they still have domain names for like $10 and free hosting.  Can't go wrong.

Chimp


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2004)

LOL.. Vial of Life... I worked with a guy who said he invented that.

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jul 6 2004, 01:21 PM
> * http://www.angelfire.com/ny4/enfd
> 
> There are a bunch of ads (it's a free site) but I made it myself, and we have yet to convince the powers that be to pay for a no-ads site...  working on it though! *


 Web Hosting is so cheap at this point, I'm still shocked people don't have sites.

I had 10+ domains with RegisterFly, they'll register your domain and have support for $9.99 a year.  I'd suggest them if this is your first time, it's cheap, and they have live support.

https://domains.ev1servers.net/ has domains for $6.49, you can't beat that.

You can get web hosting for only $10 a year.  If you require no support, http://www.ripplehost.com/, has the cheapest hosting around, and they have been around for serveral years.

If you're looking for amazing support with a ton more features, http://www.site5.com/ has hosting for $7 a month, with absolutely amazing features.  They've been around for many years, and are one of the big names in hosting.  I dont have an account with them, but whenever anyone asks for a good web host, I suggest them.

You'd be amazed at how many people will visit your web site once you have one.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jul 6 2004, 11:21 AM
> * http://www.angelfire.com/ny4/enfd
> 
> There are a bunch of ads (it's a free site) but I made it myself, and we have yet to convince the powers that be to pay for a no-ads site...  working on it though! *


 I was looking at your website and noticed it had a traditional 7 digit number to call for emergencies.

What's up with that?  :blink:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 7 2004, 02:06 AM
> * I was looking at your website and noticed it had a traditional 7 digit number to call for emergencies.
> 
> What's up with that? :blink: *


We can be dispatched in 2 ways:

911 - we have enhanced 911 which is GREAT if you plan on passing out while you're on the phone - then we can still track you down.  Otherwise, it sucks.  911 is PD which then has to notify FireCom which then calls our dispatcher at the Northport FD (next town over) who then sets off our tones.

757-5700 - this is the direct "RED LINE" to our dispatcher at the Northport FD (next town over) who then sets off our tones.  Much faster, but not enhanced.  Don't plan on passing out if you call this line.

Case in point: I had an active MI call.  The wife called 911.  After 10 minutes, she hadn't heard the siren or any trucks (she lives right behind the FD) so she called the local #, and within 1 minute the siren went off, and 1 minute after that myself and the ambulance rolled up to her house.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 10, 2004)

Removed...


----------



## Ray1129 (Aug 10, 2004)

The unofficial site, which is not yet completed is:

Level Volunteer Fire Company, Inc.

However, this will soon be changing to the official one here soon......hopefully.   :lol:


----------



## croaker260 (Aug 10, 2004)

www.adaparamedics.org


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 11, 2004)

Commack Volunteer Ambulance Corps
http://www.commackambulance.org

I've posted the FD one earlier, but here it is again:
Eaton's Neck Volunteer Fire Department
http://www.angelfire.com/ny4/enfd


----------



## cbdemt (Aug 11, 2004)

rescuelt said:


> Commack Volunteer Ambulance Corps
> http://www.commackambulance.org
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@Aug 11 2004, 11:48 AM
> * What is the difference between the Youth Squad, Senior Corps, and Support personel? (besides the age) *


Youth Squad (ages 14 - 18)
These members provide a support function to the Corps.  They put together and perform fundraisers, wash trucks for parades and open houses, march in parades, staff open houses, and perform other volunteer/community related activities together.  Due to their age, parents must sign permission slips for all off-site activities and all youth squad members return to the Corps after an activity by 9pm.  The exception to that rule is youth squad members who chose to be "riding" members and/or dispatchers.  These members go through the same basic 6 month first aid, CPR and dispatcher training as the senior corps members.  Youth squaders can ride along on the ambulance if they want to, and while they cannot ride alone, they often prove to be a very valuable extra set of hands, eyes, and ears.  The dispatching members are well trained and perform dispatching duties under the watchful eye of a senior corps member for a number of months.  Upon satisfaction of certain in-house requirements, they are allowed to dispatch alone if they choose.

Senior Corps (age 18+)
These are the riding EMT-B, EMT-CC and EMT-P members, all 18+ years of age.  Many of these members also dispatch and drive.  All drivers must be 21 or older, hence the reason the minimum age for support personnel is 21.  See below.

Support Personnel (age 21+)
These are non-riding members such as dispatchers and a few firefighter drivers (fire department members who drive for us but have no medical training).  Every member must take an EMT basic class within their first two years at the Corps, but support personnel are not required to maintain the training in order to continue to volunteer.

The system works quite well and allows volunteers of all ages to fufil a variety of duties which suit them best.  The majority of members are senior corps (riding) members.


----------



## cbdemt (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool, sounds like quite a system!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jul 7 2004, 08:21 PM
> * 757-5700 - this is the direct "RED LINE" to our dispatcher at the Northport FD (next town over) who then sets off our tones.  Much faster, but not enhanced.  Don't plan on passing out if you call this line. *


 There's a direct line into our dispatch center as well. I keep that number, as well as the main line to our police dispatcher, programmed in my cell phone.

The main reason I do that is that currently in Southern California, all 911 calls from cell phones go to the the California Highway Patrol dispatch center in Los Angeles (and I HAVE gotten a busy signal calling 911 from the cell in the past). The cell phone companies and dispatch centers are supposed to be coming up with a system where cell phone 911 calls go to the nearest dispatch center, but it's not in place yet except in a few areas. So, if I'm driving around town and come across an incident, the best way for me to call it in from my cell is to dial the direct line.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 16, 2004)

Right now our 911 calls go to Yaphank, about 40 miles away, to the county PD, then get passed on to FRES (Fire Rescue and Emergency Services), then sent to Northport to dispatch.  The direct line cuts out the middle man.  Other locations have localized 911 dispatching... for example if Northport calls 911 it goes straight to the Northport dispatcher.


----------



## STIMMY (Aug 22, 2004)

New member here... Im a NREMTP with Richmond Ambulance Authority as career and vollie in Hanover County with Ashcake Vol. Rescue Squad.  

RAA Web Site is HERE

Ashcake Vol. Rescue Squad is HERE

I built the Ashcake Site myself with the assistance of our Junior Squad Captain.

Thanks for having me and I look forward to the topics we EMS folk can come up with!!


----------



## ma2va92 (Aug 23, 2004)

STIMMY...   welcome...... use to live in chesterfield county.... richmond line off rt. 60... now between lynchburg and bedford .... still hear alot of gun shots going off this way... but here it's for hunting... .. not like the richmond area... that was a big reason for moving .. wife was coming home from work (MCV).. and she told me some one tossed something at the van.. i looked .. yup  they had tossed some lead.. bullet hole just to the rear of the drivers door...


----------



## STIMMY (Aug 24, 2004)

I gotcha and thanks for the welcome.... Yeah, there are not many nights that go by without the infamous BANG BANG.... I guess thats why we wear vest....

Oh well.... Keep on getting on.... Thanks again!!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard from Southern California. Look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## firefighterchick672 (Dec 22, 2004)

our website is www.whcvfd.com


----------



## Phridae (Dec 30, 2004)

Delavan Rescue Squad, Inc.
Its our new page. Its quite nifty.
Our fire dept. has a site too, but I cant remember the addy for it...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2004)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Dec 30 2004, 04:54 AM
> * Delavan Rescue Squad, Inc.
> Its our new page. Its quite nifty.
> Our fire dept. has a site too, but I cant remember the addy for it... *


 Is it a paid squad?  It's staffed full time with two crews and only 27 members, with a decent looking call volume - I hope you guys are paid!


----------



## DFDEMS (Jan 14, 2005)

Detroit EMS 

Unofficial Site

union site

I would post the official one but I dont think we have one.....


----------



## Phridae (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Dec 30 2004, 09:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Dec 30 2004, 09:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Dec 30 2004, 04:54 AM
> * Delavan Rescue Squad, Inc.
> Its our new page. Its quite nifty.
> Our fire dept. has a site too, but I cant remember the addy for it... *


Is it a paid squad?  It's staffed full time with two crews and only 27 members, with a decent looking call volume - I hope you guys are paid! [/b][/quote]
I'm paid volunteer. Then theres full time and part time medics/emts. We cover our little 8000 people town and surrounding for intercepts quite nicely. I think we have about 5 medics in the city. So if something really bad happens, theres more. Unless they're on vacation. But you get the picture. Soon we'll be adding a third crew for interfacility tranfers. (Taking people to doctors appts. and stuff.)


----------



## AJemt (Mar 28, 2005)

Lancaster EMS:   http://www.lemsa.com
Leola Ambulance:    http://www.leolaambulance.org

the Leola site needs updated badly; that is volunteer with paid supplement from a hospital.  LEMSA is mostly paid wiht a couple of volunteers


----------



## rescuejew (Mar 28, 2005)

www.durhamems.com


----------



## runindash05 (Mar 29, 2005)

www.ruralmetro.com


----------



## OKCBasic (Mar 30, 2005)

EMSA

I am hoping to be working for them pretty soon.


----------



## emt3225 (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.mineolavac.com/


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emt3225_@Apr 18 2005, 01:04 PM
> * http://www.mineolavac.com/  *


 Did you participate in the big drill this weekend?  It looks neat, we're doing a big one in Suffolk soon at MacArthur airport.


----------



## devist8me (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't belong to these department but thought I would post in case some of you were interested:

The department in the town I live in.
http://www.nixafire.org/

The department in the town I work in:
http://www.ci.springfield.mo.us/sfd/


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 18, 2005)

San Diego Fire-Rescue Department


----------



## emt3225 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Apr 18 2005, 01:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Apr 18 2005, 01:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emt3225_@Apr 18 2005, 01:04 PM
> * http://www.mineolavac.com/  *


Did you participate in the big drill this weekend?  It looks neat, we're doing a big one in Suffolk soon at MacArthur airport. [/b][/quote]
 Actually i wasn't able to make the drill last weekend. I was doing 12 hours on the police ambulance to finish up my rotations for school.  I hope to make the next one they have. They say it really went well..


----------



## JennaEMT (May 6, 2005)

I'm off the bus right now, but the last agency I worked for was MEDIC

I was also on the roster with North Meck Rescue Squad  They didn't get as much of my time as that fine group of men & women deserved, but I'm posting them anyways because they ROCK and deserve recognition


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JennaEMT_@May 6 2005, 07:23 PM
> * I'm off the bus right now, but the last agency I worked for was MEDIC
> 
> I was also on the roster with North Meck Rescue Squad  They didn't get as much of my time as that fine group of men & women deserved, but I'm posting them anyways because they ROCK and deserve recognition   *


 Welcome.

I've heard the Medic is an AWESOME place to work.

Jon


----------



## JennaEMT (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, Jon!

I really enjoyed my time at Medic.  It had its downsides (like administration in most big places), but my coworkers were the best!  Learned a lot, saw a lot, did a lot, grew a lot.


----------



## domesticgodemt (May 10, 2005)

Cambridge Valley Rescue Squad, Cambridge, NY


www.cambridgeems.com


----------



## coloradoemt (May 10, 2005)

This is my Volly Depts. site. http://www.bennettfirerescue.org  We are just getting it up and running so the content is lacking. I believe Rural Metro's site has already been listed so I won't do that again.


----------



## Chimpie (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@May 10 2005, 08:09 AM
> * This is my Volly Depts. site. http://www.bennettfirerescue.org  We are just getting it up and running so the content is lacking. I believe Rural Metro's site has already been listed so I won't do that again. *


 Nice layout for the site.  I look forward to the updates.  Please let us know when there are some.


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

Pretty....


Jon


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 16, 2005)

http://www.londonambulance.nhs.uk/ - My first EMS job, joined in 74, left in 85.

http://www.ricehospital.com/services/ambulance.htm - I worked for this service in 2003. BLS/ALS F/T paid - provides Medic intercepts to the surrounding counties and a lot of transfers for the smaller hospitals.

I'm putting together a Website for my local Rescue & EMS squad, but work is slow!


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

Castle Rock Professional Firefighters Local 4116

Thats us..l.if you go to photos and look about 1/2 way down you will see yours truely (#80) about to take out a poor unsuspecting P.O. during our annual Turkey Bowl!


----------



## Chimpie (May 18, 2005)

Ewwww... your trucks have blue lights on 'em.  Ewwww.

 :huh:


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2005)

my car has a blue light.....


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 18 2005, 07:21 PM
> * Ewwww... your trucks have blue lights on 'em.  Ewwww.
> 
> :huh: *


 Red, White and Blue...sound familiar? :blink: 

Each color is most effective at different times, that is the reason we have them.


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 18 2005, 10:08 PM
> * Each color is most effective at different times, that is the reason we have them.  *


 Yeah... the blue and red means thats a Police Fire truck, right?

Can you right tickets?


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 18 2005, 09:22 PM
> * Yeah... the blue and red means thats a Police Fire truck, right?
> 
> Can you right tickets? *


 Actually it is a Fire Engine...but that is semantics.   


I cannot right  tickets, but I have the ability to write them, if I belonged to the Inspection Bureau.


----------



## Jon (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 18 2005, 10:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 18 2005, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 18 2005, 09:22 PM
> * Yeah... the blue and red means thats a Police Fire truck, right?
> 
> Can you right tickets? *


Actually it is a Fire Engine...but that is semantics.   


I cannot right  tickets, but I have the ability to write them, if I belonged to the Inspection Bureau. [/b][/quote]
 Oops.... You will get used to my poor spelling and grammer. It was past my bedtime  

Jon


----------



## ECC (May 19, 2005)

Just happily busting your stones!  <_<


----------



## emtd29 (May 26, 2005)

Yup, we do..


http://www.pwfd.com


----------



## vtemti (Jun 7, 2005)

Simple layout (do it myself so it needs to be), but it works. Long url though.

http://www.chesterambulanceservice.org


*EDITED: To include hyperlink to website - Scott*


----------



## Stevo (Jun 8, 2005)

oh oh, we've been found !... :unsure:


----------



## aristigal (Jun 17, 2005)

Not this one but my home town FD does.  http://www.botsfordfire.org


----------



## trishbug (Jul 22, 2005)

Two of 'em do:
http://www.ogdensburgrescue.org/
http://home.twcny.rr.com/cantonfd/


----------



## SCEMT-B (Aug 31, 2005)

Carolina Medcare  South Carolina

http://www.carolinamedcare.org/


----------



## emtbass (Sep 6, 2005)

Trinity Mother Frances Health System


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Sep 18, 2005)

www.universalmacomb.com


EDIT: To include hyperlink


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 3, 2005)

Millville Rescue Squad (Paid)
Laurel Lake Rescue Squad(Volly)
Good Fellowship Ambulance Club(Volly 2)

Ummm... Did I miss any? Feel free to chime in here Jon.


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Oct 3 2005, 05:14 AM
> * Good Fellowship Ambulance Club(Volly 2)
> *


 I thought you resigned....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 3 2005, 08:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 3 2005, 08:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Oct 3 2005, 05:14 AM
> * Good Fellowship Ambulance Club(Volly 2)
> *


I thought you resigned....

Jon [/b][/quote]
 The link doesn't work.


----------



## Beegers (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm in the process of designing a website for my volunteer corps.

Here's the free one I made with tripod almost 2 years ago. http://gvac_nj.tripod.com/

My corps is just now attempting to get Optimum online (right now we have dial up AOL) and then we will be discussing my "webmistress" duties later.

I'm planning on designing a page maybe with Microsoft Frontpage.  www.fatcow.com offers alot for $100 a year. (I'm trying to get the vice presidents credit card for that one, as HE was the one to suggest it). Our other web savy member is the one that will be paying all internet costs if they don't give it to us free (the fire dept and police dept get internet free from the same company) so I can't hit him for the site fees.


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 3 2005, 02:13 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 3 2005, 02:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link doesn't work. [/b][/quote]
 I've been trying to figure out EXACTLY why all the pictures and stuff are gone.

that is because the site now ends in .com, not .org Good Fellowship - .com

Jon


----------



## emtdmom (Oct 12, 2005)

Our site is   http://wsfd44.org

Nancy aka emtdmom


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome, tell us a little more about yourself and your department.

Question.... do the two "Engine tankers" have dump gates?

Jon


----------



## ipscscott (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtdmom_@Oct 12 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Our site is  http://wsfd44.org
> 
> Nancy aka emtdmom*


Now THAT is a great avatar!   B)


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hopefully I will have my Dept's site up & running within 2 weeks, have the the idea for it, just got to find the time now.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Website*

Our website is under re-construction. I hope that out IT people will have it done soon, as I can't wait to see what our admin has come up with this time.

http://www.lcems.net, so feel free to look at it when you are bored.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 14, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Welcome, tell us a little more about yourself and your department.
> 
> Question.... do the two "Engine tankers" have dump gates?
> 
> Jon


 

First time I ever drove the tanker here in town, going to a brush fire.. Flipped the switch.. for what I thought were the lights...

Opened the rear dump valve. IN THE STATION. :x


----------



## vipastyle (Dec 31, 2005)

West Harris County EMS


http://www.whcems.org


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

Our EMS doesn't have a website, but here's our fire department's site.  I tried to include all the organizations on our site, since we're so small.  www.canaanvalleyvfd.org.

JB


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice rural department!

Jon


----------



## bronx (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.jocoems.org
Where I hope to work one day.


----------



## EMT_Chick (Jan 9, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Our website is under re-construction. I hope that out IT people will have it done soon, as I can't wait to see what our admin has come up with this time.
> 
> http://www.lcems.net, so feel free to look at it when you are bored.




The site is running but when I tried to download the application it wouldn't work. I am looking into moving back up towards the upstate area and would love to apply. Any info you can give me would be awesome. I live down in the Beaufort area now, which is where I was born and raised but I LOVED being up there and looking forward to going back. Thanks for any help/advice you could give this way...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 10, 2006)

Please visit ArkansasEMS! This is a new discussion forum for Arkansas EMS Providers to disscuss Arkansas EMS and Truama Systems, this was just put online this afternoon so please if you dont mind, if you are an EMT and have ties to Arkansas please join. And feel free to start topics to generate disscussion.

http://arkansasems.suddenlaunch3.com

Thanks,
-CP


----------



## mistermudd (Jan 13, 2006)

Hall Ambulance Service


----------



## firelieut4013 (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.boothwynfirecompany.com

not much about ems but its something .. if anyone wants to know anymore on ems at our fire house let me know


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jan 27, 2006)

*I'm just learning HTML, I'm not using any of the web page building templates offered by my service provider, but for now I am using the free space they offer to publish. My chief is considering getting our own domain, which would be nice. The site I have put together is rudimentary compared to most of the one's I have seen. I'm just learning, give me time. I still have lots of pages to add.....such as one for photos, etc. Any of you who have put sites together, e-mail me with any suggestions, it would be appreciated. Thanks.*

http://members.aol.com/mariacat2003/index.htm


----------



## i_drive_code3 (Feb 6, 2006)

*our homepage*

heya
here's our homepage:  www.cambria-healthcare.org

and yes i'm the shortest one in front of the ambulance....

take it easy,
kate


----------



## emtd29 (Feb 26, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> First time I ever drove the tanker here in town, going to a brush fire.. Flipped the switch.. for what I thought were the lights...
> 
> Opened the rear dump valve. IN THE STATION. :x





oops!!!!


To Quote Steven Q. Urkel.. "Did I do that???"


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Mar 11, 2006)

Not my department, but I interviewed with them and they offered me a job (which I declined)...

http://www.medcorpinc.com


----------



## disassociative (Jun 22, 2006)

*..*

Speaking of which; If any of you guys or your depts are interested in getting a website, hosting, domain registration; I am a professional programmer; and wouldn't mind taking on a few tasks. A couple of the sites I have designed include:

My Mainframe
http://digitalspiritmedia.com

Always Knowing, Inc
http://alwaysknowing.com

Stash-Fest 2006
http://stash-fest.com

Dream Younger, Inc
http://dreamyounger.com


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jun 22, 2006)

*I finally got around to moving the web site I made for my volunteer department to it's own domain:


Eastern Prairie Fire Protection District

Drop by, visit, critique (there are some browser compatability issues I'm working on) sign the guest book.

Later.*


----------



## K13 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi guys 
Our home page

http://www.eastanglianambulance.com/default2.asp

Been a Naf day 12hrs & no meal break, got £20 missed meal claim.


----------



## lfsvr0114 (Jul 24, 2006)

My full time job:

www.alliance-ambulance.com

My part-time job:

www.rosehillfire.org


----------



## bunkerhillfire (Sep 24, 2006)

*Website*

I just joined EMT Life and I was referred by emsresource.net.  I am EMS Chief at www.bunkerhillfire.com


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 27, 2006)

Not only does my department not have a web site, none of the fire departments that we support have web sites either.  No one actually sees the need for a web site.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 27, 2006)

wolfwyndd said:


> Not only does my department not have a web site, none of the fire departments that we support have web sites either. No one actually sees the need for a web site.


Community outreach?


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Nov 13, 2006)

Please feel free to browse the Lisbon Volunteer Fire Company website. We're a volunteer house based in Howard County, MD.

http://www.lisbonvfc.org


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 16, 2006)

www.mthermonfd.org

It aint much but it was put together by a Volly on his spare time. So I think he did a very fine job. His first site matter of fact.


----------



## Fedmedic (Nov 22, 2006)

www.bop.gov


----------



## jk-firemedic (Apr 6, 2007)

Our Union 867 Webpage is:

http://www.uffw.ca/


----------



## akoehler (Apr 30, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello.  I am new to this forum.  I am from Corpus Christi, Texas.  I work for Star of Texas EMS.  We are a private transfer company, but we run 911 and all other events.  We are constantly on the go.  I am also Marketing and a supervisor among other things.  This is our website:

www.staroftexasems.net

I have also added this forum to our website/forum for our EMS personnel to look at.  This is a really neat place.  I am glad to see a place for EMS personnel to unwind and vent where there is normally not a place.




Amy Koehler
NREMT-B/ Marketing
Star of Texas EMS


----------



## Chimpie (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the add Amy!  And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Canoeman (May 4, 2007)

Ours is  www.ti-rescue.org 

Canoeman


----------



## Trailpatrol (May 6, 2007)

*It takes three*

We have three sites and two blogs, 'cause there is only so much you can fit on a website! (Actually four, if you count the government agency I work for, but we won't do that!)

The Backcountry Trail Patrol Association, http://www.trailpatrol.org

The Association's medical training division: http://www.emergicaretraining.org (My part-time employer.)

and then the National Mountain Bike Patrol, kinda like the National Ski Patrol, without skis. http://www.nmbp.org

If you're really interested, you can link to the blogs from the Emergicare website.


----------



## BarryEMT (May 9, 2007)

*Organization Website*

www.laems555.org


----------



## Medic51 (Jun 1, 2007)

www.ccems.com 

We are strictly 911 MICU EMS service in Houston surrounding areas.
Offer tactical medic training, bike teams, and Paramedic and EMT programs.


----------



## gnh2276 (Jun 9, 2007)

www.glenburnpublicsafety.com/


----------



## TheWedgie (Jun 12, 2007)

South Australian Ambulance Service

Some old stats (from the 2005-06 annual report), but we cover an area of approximately 984,377 square kilometres (380,070 sq miles), with 111 stations, 74 of which are volunteer stations.
In 2005-06 we attended 213,844 cases – an increase of 6% on 2004-05 – of which 163,000 were attended by the Emergency Ambulance Service and 51,000 by SAAS’s Ambulance Transport Service (ATS).

As well as being a Paramedic degree student at Flinders University, I also work full time as a Call Taker in our State Communications Centre.
We answered 379,906 inbound calls in 2005-06 – a 13% increase on the previous year. Of these, 119,130 were triple zero (000*) calls, representing a 9% increase on 2004-05 figures.

We have multiple levels of Ambulance Officer/Paramedics, ranging from our ATS Ambulance Officers and Volunteer Ambulance Officers, through to Paramedic, Intensive Care Paramedic and Rescue Paramedic.

*000 = 911


----------



## maconEMS219 (Jun 14, 2007)

coweefirerescue.com

check us out   (the trucks displayed are only the half from station 1)
tell me whatcha think


----------



## Insurman (Jul 16, 2007)

www.squad38.com

kind of outdated but its there...


www.myspace.com/staffordems


----------



## PeteBlair (Jul 21, 2007)

The EMS I work with is Sun City Center Emergency Squad


----------



## DAN911 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cetam*

Site of a coop from the Southwest of Quebec Province, http://www.cetam.ca


----------



## gnh2276 (Aug 19, 2007)

gnh2276 said:


> www.glenburnpublicsafety.com/



it is actually www.glenburnpublicsafety.net there is a fire side and then g&h ambulance service.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 30, 2007)

Not mine, but in my area.

http://www.newbedfordems.com/


----------



## GeezerEMT (Oct 1, 2007)

My local squad - White Oak Volunteer Rescue Squad

http://www.whiteoakrescue.org/index.html


----------



## medic258 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my full time job

Full time http://www.websterems.com


----------



## TraumaJunkie (Oct 16, 2007)

Massachusetts based private ambulance company

http://www.nsambulance.com/


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.lawrencefirefighters.us/default.htm


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Nov 28, 2007)

our department has a site mainly just for members nothing special

www.visitfanwood.com/rescue


----------



## emtangie850 (Dec 10, 2007)

Springwater Fire Department 

<3 being a webmaster! lol


----------



## Emt /b/ (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.cataldoambulance.com


----------



## futureemt (Dec 19, 2007)

Chimpie said:


> Does your department have a web site?  If so, post a link here.
> 
> Chimp





www.hillsboroughems.com---soon to a member...


----------



## BumpusEMT (Jan 4, 2008)

Williamsport & Deercreek Emergency Squad....

Small volunteer EMS only department in South Central Ohio.

http://wadesems.org


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 6, 2008)

Official site: http://www.westglensfallsems.org
West Glens Falls Emergency Squad


----------



## makphisto (Jan 15, 2008)

Cerro Gordo Community Ambulance Service


----------



## NJWhacker (Jan 23, 2008)

Watchung Rescue Squad


----------



## PeteBlair (Jan 23, 2008)

Sun City Center Volunteer Emergency Squad


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 1, 2008)

A fairly detailed site that tells a lot of how we operate. Some info is outdated, eg: number and type of ambulances. We now have less than 50 type 11 and about 100 similar to a type 111. We call them a mini-mod.

http://www.gov.ns.ca/ehs/


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 14, 2008)

rescuecpt said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/ny4/enfd
> 
> There are a bunch of ads (it's a free site) but I made it myself, and we have yet to convince the powers that be to pay for a no-ads site...  working on it though!




Thats a pretty decent site for a free one, and the Ads arent that annoying really. Pretty cool though, better than anything I could have made.


----------



## Kazz (Feb 25, 2008)

www.PotsdamCRS.com - SUNY Potsdam's Campus Rescue Squad!


----------



## Niftymedic911 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lee County Emergency Medical Services (LCEMS)

http://www.lee-ems.com/ems/default.htm


----------



## paramedix (Mar 2, 2008)

ER24 Emergency Services in South Africa

www.er24.co.za

My own site with some calls I've attended

www.paramedix.blogspot.com


----------



## fma08 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.fmambulance.com


----------



## gnh2276 (Mar 20, 2008)

*yes my department does*

http://www.leasa.org


----------



## mikie (Mar 20, 2008)

The site isn't funny up and running, but the intro is great.  

http://www.westpeoriafire.com/

**disclaimer: if you carry a pager on you, don't be alarmed (no pun intended)- it's just the website.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.nanuetems.org/


----------



## firecoins (Apr 4, 2008)

yes...my department has a website.


----------



## Paladin (Apr 4, 2008)

Our unit doesn't currently have one just yet.  Supposedly, it is in the works.  However, the hospital I work for, does.

www.holyname.org


----------



## EMTDON970 (Apr 15, 2008)

My VFD has a website, but needs updated

www.swissvalevfd.org  my work did, but I think its OOS


----------



## MAC4NH (Apr 21, 2008)

Our Dept's site is:

http://www.jcmcems.org/


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 21, 2008)

Santa Clara Fire Department: http://fire.santaclaraca.gov/fire_div.html

SCU Emergency Medical Services: www.scuems.com


----------



## WitchyMedic (May 4, 2008)

*Mmr*

I work for Mobile Medical Response, Inc. Our company website is www.mobilemedical.org. Please feel free to take a look and let me know what you think...


----------



## TheMowingMonk (May 4, 2008)

Silicone Valley Ambulance: www.sva-ems.com


----------



## jedirye (Jun 9, 2008)

Yup! Nature Coast Emergency Medical Services: http://www.naturecoastems.org

-rye


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 12, 2008)

Southwest Ambulance
http://www.swambulance.com
Rural Metro Fire/EMS
http://ruralmetro.com/


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 12, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> Southwest Ambulance
> http://www.swambulance.com
> Rural Metro Fire/EMS
> http://ruralmetro.com/



Also, http://www.pmtambulance.com


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 14, 2008)

Ummmm pmt is a entirely different company.  I don't work for pmt they are a competitor of SWA


----------



## Chiron (Jun 14, 2008)

Our union has an unofficial department site at www. http://mhfd1184.com


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 15, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> Ummmm pmt is a entirely different company.  I don't work for pmt they are a competitor of SWA



I know, but you might as well list the only other one in the valley...


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 15, 2008)

well I didn't list it because its not "my department web site"  you know like the thread says....  I work for Rural Metro/South West Ambulance.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am not sure if I have posted this already, but my companies website is http://www.medix.com.au. It is called Medical Rescue


----------



## McAllinder (Jun 24, 2008)

Olympic Ambulance


----------



## K9kazoo (Jul 18, 2008)

*Winnipeg Fire Paramedic Service*

WFPS

&

Professional Paramedic Association of Winnipeg (PPAW)

& 

Paramedic Association of Manitoba (PAM)


----------



## emtjen15 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sterling Volunteer Rescue Squad
#1 Squad in the US!!

www.sterlingrescue.com

Jen


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.yoeambulance.com


----------



## MedikWL_SAEMS (Aug 27, 2008)

*Shaler EMS Web Site*

Yup, we got web site

http://www.shalerems.com

h34r:


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 27, 2008)

www.scuems.com


----------



## Oregon (Sep 12, 2008)

*My SAR group does*

My search and rescue group has a website
www.pnwsar.org
Yes, we wear a lot of orange.


----------



## marineman (Sep 12, 2008)

This is the service I'm riding with hoping to work for once I get my medic. 

www.goldcross.org


----------



## HeavyCrow (Sep 12, 2008)

www.penderems.com


----------



## VaEMT66 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Fredericksburg (VA) Rescue Squad*

Fredericksburg (VA) Volunteer Rescue Squad

---------------
http://www.foxytunes.com/signatunes/


----------



## VaEMT66 (Sep 19, 2008)

It would help if I did it right..

Fredericksburg Volunteer Rescue Squad
http://www.fxbgrescue.org/index.html


----------



## volunteer227 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Ireland - Voluntary Ambulance Service*

Hey guys,

Our site is at:

St John Ambulance Ireland, Cork City First Aid Courses and Ambulance Services

We are unpaid volunteers who work in Ireland's second largest city. We have around 50 adult members, a strong cadet unit, 3 ambulances and an off road vehicle.

We work alongside the professionals, and in fact, some of them are actually members of our organisation as well.

To get a taste of what we do, look at:
St John Ambulance Ireland, Cork City News

If any of you guys ever happen to be visiting Cork, drop down to us and say hello. You'll get the details of our meeting night and a map on the site.. Or drop us an e-mail and say hello.


----------



## wxduff (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's my Corps...

http://oswego.edu/savac/


----------



## abriggs (Oct 9, 2008)

www.pfars.org Princeton First Aid and Rescue Squad in Princeton, NJ; I'm not a member yet, but it's where I'm training.


----------



## mbcwgrl (Oct 16, 2008)

www.pridemark.net


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fargo-Moorhead Ambulance
Fargo, ND 58103

www.fmambulance.com


----------



## NolaRabbit (Nov 25, 2008)

New Orleans EMS on the City of New Orleans website. Typos and all. :wacko:


----------



## Vonny (Dec 11, 2008)

*County Clare Irish Red Cross*

Not really a lot of info on what we really do, more of a generic site but its growing. " I am the web mistress so you can email me from here

http://www.clareredcross.org


----------



## frogtat2 (Dec 24, 2008)

*dept website*

Our dept doesn't have a website..... but I'm told that it is in the works for sometime in the coming year.  If we do get one I'll be sure to post it for all to see!


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 6, 2009)

http://atlantarescue.org/
Wow first time I have visited. Opening is kinda cheesey
And after FF died there has been no more added. He was the one that ran and updated the site. All the members who are left have no idea how to update or run it.


----------



## ffemt1020 (Jan 14, 2009)

Second Alarmers Rescue Squad - www.SARS.org


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.sheriffsambulance.org/

Updated once every one thousand three hunderd and seventeen years, eight months, one week and two days.

But at least you can get some info!


----------



## NBfire841 (Feb 6, 2009)

Harmony EMS
Harmony, PA (Butler County)

http://www.harmonyems.org


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Feb 6, 2009)

just google FDNY..NEW YORK CITY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lcffemt (Feb 14, 2009)

*Fivepointville Ambulance*

Our department website is http://www.fivepointvilleambulance.com/

We try to keep it updated as much as possible, but with only 2 of us with the know-how, it takes sometime.


----------



## 46Young (May 28, 2009)

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/fr/ www.fairfaxfirefighters.org


----------



## djmedic913 (Jun 18, 2009)

Rockingham Regional Ambulance
New Hampshire

http://www.rockingham.org/


----------



## KB1MZR (Jun 23, 2009)

New Hartford Volunteer Ambulance
www.nhvaamb.org

Just put a new one up...a work in progress.


----------



## joshellis625 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bel Air Volunteer Fire Company - Bel Air, Maryland

www.bavfc.org


----------



## jtb_E10 (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.cityofnewcastle.net/ems/index.asp?fDD=7-0


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 29, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> http://www.sheriffsambulance.org/
> 
> Updated once every one thousand three hunderd and seventeen years, eight months, one week and two days.
> 
> But at least you can get some info!



http://www.sheriffsambulance.org/misc/history.htm

Under Construction  Jan. 2004
--
That made me chuckle.


----------



## TotowaEMT (Jun 29, 2009)

Boro of Totowa, NJ First Aid Sqaud

www.totowaems.org


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.bloomsburgambulance.com/

As for my day job, I will not post the link as I will not identify who I work for, but the clues are there.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 1, 2009)

My department:

http://www.vabeachems.com/

And my station:

http://www.kvrs.org


----------



## eynonqrs (Jul 4, 2009)

*Websites*

Archbald Community Ambulance and Rescue:

www.archbaldcommunityems.com

Chinchillia Hose Co.:

www.chcfire.net

Lackawanna Ambulance:

www.lackawannaambulance.com


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 5, 2009)

www.manvelems.org

The site (other than the news section) needs to be updated or is still under construction.  The unit pictured on the home page is now old new and we have moved on to newer trucks and half the people in the group photo don't even work or volunteer here anymore.


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes although it is a little out of date.

http://www.schuylkillvalleyems.com


----------



## emtfarva (Jul 5, 2009)

www.amr.net the service I work for.

www.nemsausa.org my union.

www.acushnet.ma.us/ems.htm a town I might work for PT.

www.bostonmedflight.org Boston Medflight.

www.fairhavenfire.org Fairhaven Ma, Fire/EMS

www.newbedford-ma.gov/ems/introduction.html New Bedford EMS

www.fallriverma.org/firedept/firedept_main.asp Fall River Fire/EMS

www.bostonems.com Boston EMS

www.eascare.com Private Company in the area.

www.fallonambulance.com/index.htm Private Company in the area.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 15, 2009)

idahocityambulance.org


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 28, 2009)

www.liverpoolems.com

www.liverpoolfirerescue.com


----------



## NBfire841 (Jul 28, 2009)

http://medicrescue.org


----------



## harkj (Aug 22, 2009)

www.easimedics.com

GO EASI WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottyb (Aug 22, 2009)

I know there are many haters of us volunteers here, but here goes.


Ontario Volunteer Emergency Squad


----------



## EMT Fan15 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Roxbury EMS and Rescue*

Roxbury Fire And EMS: http://www.roxbury1fireandems.com/


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 8, 2009)

www.nbfars.org
www.uh-ems.org

past agencies:
www.lindenems.com
www.ebrs.org
http://www.wtfd.com/


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

Acadian Ambulance...
Www.Acadian.com


----------



## HWoods (Oct 22, 2009)

*And.......*

www.GDVFD18.com


----------



## resq330 (Oct 22, 2009)

Giles Rescue Squad


----------



## quebebran (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.acadian.com/
http://lafourcheambulance.com/
http://www.nationalemsacademy.com/loc-houma.html

Those are all ambulance services in my area.


----------



## EMT (Jan 12, 2010)

http://westwoodvolunteerems.org/


----------



## lakerzfan36 (Feb 8, 2010)

MMiz
I put the M in EMTLife
Community Leader

MMiz's Avatar

Join Date: Jan 2004
Location: Down South
*Posts: 1,000,003,351*
Training: EMT-Basic


ARE YOU JOKING????


----------



## ffemt1020 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Second Alarmers rescue Squad*

www.SARS.org






Second Alarmers Rescue Squad (SARS) is now accepting resumes for EMT and Paramedic positions:

•    Per-Diem Emergency Medical Technician Basic 
•    Permanent Part-time Sunday Emergency Medical Technician Basic (Base pay plus $2/hour shift differential) 

•    Per-Diem Paramedic 
•    Permanent Part-time Sunday Paramedic (Base pay plus $4/hour shift differential)

Per-Diem and Part-time employees receive preferential treatment for open fulltime position postings.

Second Alarmers Rescue Squad (SARS) is now accepting applications for Paramedic and EMT-B position openings. SARS is one of the busiest 911 services in the Delaware Valley, responding to nearly 13,000 emergency medical and rescue service calls a year.

We proudly serve Abington, Upper Dublin, Upper Moreland and Whitpain Townships as well as the Boroughs of Hatboro, Jenkintown and Rockledge with a resident population of over 130,000. Our highly trained and experienced staff of over 223 members provide these services utilizing state of the art equipment from five different stations with a fleet of twenty-three vehicles.

Interested applicants must have the following: current PA certification (or eligible for reciprocity), minimum of one year 911 EMS emergency experience, minimum of one year of 911 emergency vehicle operator experience, CPR, EVOC, Hazmat, NIMS 100 & 700, Valid Drivers License, ALS providers must have PALS and ACLS or equivalent.

SARS offers excellent compensation based upon the candidates experience. Fulltime benefits include: BCBS family medical insurance, dental insurance, company paid $50,000 life insurance, voluntary life insurance, short and long term disability insurance, vacation time [40 hours year one, 80 hours year two, 120 hours year three…], personal time [48 hours a year], fulltime employees work 36 hours a week with pay for 40 hours, CEU reimbursement, new employee referral bonus [fulltime and part-time employees], free in-house training monthly [fulltime and part-time employees], American Funds 401(k) with 4% company match [fulltime and part-time employees], uniform allowance account $300/year fulltime, $100/year part-time], shift differential for permanent part-time Sunday positions.

Send your resume today to <email address removed> for employment consideration.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Mar 5, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Does your department have a web site?  If so, post a link here.
> 
> Chimp



www.centervillefire.com


----------



## xgpt (Apr 4, 2010)

*Occoquan\Woodbridge\Lorton -- Volunteer Fire Department*

Occoquan\Woodbridge\Lorton -- Volunteer Fire Department http://owlvfd.org

Prince William County, VA


----------



## esmcdowell (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.redlodgefire.com


----------



## xgpt (Apr 27, 2010)

esmcdowell said:


> http://www.redlodgefire.com



Haha, your dept. is awesome...free yoga classes for members?!

What other perks do ya'll get?

(Also...how many women do you have in your dept.? Just curious...I just think a room full of manly-men stereotypical FF's doing yoga is a funny mental image...)


----------



## esmcdowell (Apr 27, 2010)

yes, free yoga classes.

We have probably 25% women over both EMS and Fire. We also don't have alot of sterotypical manly man firefighters...

As for other perks, free gear for service hours, breakfast on sundays, the opportunity to volunteer for more stuff...


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.wsc.ma.edu/hp/emt/EMT.html


----------



## Trayos (Jun 19, 2010)

http://rvfd.org/

Rockville Volunteer Fire Department


----------



## PotashRLS (Jun 23, 2010)

*Website*

www.gaasinc.com


----------



## eurocopter (Jun 27, 2010)

SAMUR-PC Madrid (Spain)



www.munimadrid.es/samur








EMT-A
EMT-B
HEMS-RN


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Jul 30, 2010)

The paid company I work for.
www.communitylifesupport.com

2 of the 3 Fire companies that pay us to staff their ambulances.

http://www.clarkssummitfire.com/

http://www.dfcfire.com/


----------



## EMS*Princess (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.piercetownship.org/main/Fire


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Wake County NC*

http://www.wakegov.com/ems/default.htm "Official" County Website for Wake EMS
http://www.wakeems.com Employee front end with email and scheduling access
http://www.sixforksems.com/ Contracted agency
http://www.caryems.com/ Contracted agency
http://www.apexnc.org/depts/fire/index.cfm Contracted agency that was just rolled into the town's fire service
http://easternwakeems.com/ Contracted agency

We have a weird setup. The county owns and operates about half of the units in the county. The rest are contracted out to private companies, but everyone has the same dispatch, protocols, medical director, and hiring standards (all medics have to pass the same tests and meet with the MD)


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 25, 2010)

Moosup-Plainfield Ambulance
http://moosupambulance.org/


----------



## va_emt (Dec 6, 2010)

city website http://www.vbems.com/

station website http://www.pachvrs.org/


----------



## spike91 (Dec 18, 2010)

http://harpursferry.org


----------



## nakenyon (Dec 18, 2010)

Londonderry Fire Co. No. 1 (Fire/EMS)
www.londonderryfire.com


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2011)

www.wilcoems.org


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 12, 2011)

www.medic-one.info


----------



## Kamischke (Apr 6, 2011)

http://eliteambtrans.com/


----------



## Combat_Medic (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess my "department" website would be http://www.cs.amedd.army.mil/68w/.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 21, 2011)

*Yeah here it is.*

http://assets.aarp.org/www.aarp.org_/promotions/sem/member01.html?keycode=U8LXS5&packageid=&componentid=&whocalled=promo_enroll


----------



## joness (Jun 25, 2011)

small private ambulance company in Denver Colorado 

http://www.actioncare.com/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2011)

joness said:


> small private ambulance company in Denver Colorado
> 
> http://www.actioncare.com/



I'm sorry.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Our company doesn't, but our mother company does: http://www.metrowest.fm/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.livingcrossambulancenow.com/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.sussexcountyde.gov/emergency-medical-services


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

www.remsa-cf.com


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> http://www.livingcrossambulancenow.com/



YOU DONT SAY?!


----------



## unit12 (May 9, 2012)

*My corps' website*

StonyPointEMS.com

hope you'll come by and have a look.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 15, 2012)

www.shorelineems.com

www.medixamb.com

1st and 2nd companies


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

Company I used to work for:

http://www.symonseventsafety.com/

Current company was already listed.


----------



## OSMedic (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I work for a hospital based EMS service.  So here is the website for the hospital.  I believe there is an EMS tab somewehre. If not there is a search bar at the top of the website that you can search EMS.

http://www.hchc.org


----------



## mm505 (Jun 25, 2012)

We are one of the largest EMS providers in the state of Georgia with over 70 units.

MetroAtlanta Ambulance Service

We are also one of 4 in the entire state that are CAAS!  We are like one large family and the atmosphere there is awesome!


----------



## medic17 (Dec 3, 2012)

My department has several. Most are for our use though not public. However our public affairs office has a public site: www.mdais.org


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2012)

www.lelandfirerescue.com


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

vipastyle said:


> West Harris County EMS
> 
> 
> http://www.whcems.org



What does this Dept. do now?


----------



## cfuentes (May 8, 2013)

*Glen Oaks Volunteer Ambulance Corps.*

Hi,

My name is Christopher Padilla, i'm a volunteer at this department called Glen Oaks Volunteer Ambulance Corps. You will see me post about times in the youth squad and I might post some Press Releases here before the rest of the world gets it. (With Authorization!) And hope that you guys are interested in what I have to say. 

If interested in seeing the website pm me!


Sincerely,

Christopher R. Fuentes-Padilla
Youth Squad Member
Glen Oaks Volunteer Ambulance Corps.
257-02 Union Tpke.
Floral Park, NY 11001


----------



## Action942Jackson (May 8, 2013)

My current:

http://andersoncountydps.com

My future:

http://lee-ems.com

Or

http://www.hcec.com/ (Interview with them on the 14th)


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 4, 2014)

Medshore.com


----------



## BTown714 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Manatee County, FL*

Here are links for some of the Fire Districts here in Manatee County, Florida, as well as Manatee County EMS, Manatee County Marine Rescue, Manatee County HAZMAT, and Manatee County 911:

Cedar Hammock Fire-Rescue
http://www.chfr.org

West Manatee Fire-Rescue
http://www.wmfr.org

North River Fire District
http://www.nrfd.org

East Manatee Fire-Rescue
http://www.emfr.org

Southern Manatee Fire & Rescue
http://smfr.com/

Myakka City Fire-Rescue
http://www.myakkafire.com

Parrish Volunteer Fire-Rescue
http://www.parrishfd.org

Town of Longboat Key Fire-Rescue
http://www.longboatkey.org/pView.aspx?id=18901&catid=469

City of Bradenton Fire Department
http://www.cityofbradenton.com/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC={8E43F5E9-77D2-422A-80F8-480AB85E12A3}

Duette Volunteer Fire and Rescue District
http://dfrd.org/

Manatee County EMS
http://www.mymanatee.org/home/government/departments/public-safety/emergency-medical-services.html

Manatee County Marine Rescue
http://www.mymanatee.org/home/government/departments/public-safety/marine-rescue.html

Manatee County HAZMAT
http://www.mymanatee.org/home/government/departments/public-safety/hazmat.html

Manatee County Emergency Communications Center (Manatee County 911)
http://www.mymanatee.org/home/government/departments/public-safety/911.html

Manatee County Department of Public Safety
http://www.mymanatee.org/home/government/departments/public-safety


West Coast-Southern Ambulance is the PRIVATE AMBULANCE SERVICE which serves Manatee and Sarasota Counties. Their address is:
http://http://www.westcoastsouthernmedical.com/


----------



## drjekyl75 (Aug 9, 2014)

Huron Valley Ambulance: Private Non-Profit Ambulance Service that operates in 8 Counties in Michigan

https://www.hva.org/


----------



## Mtnmedic (Oct 29, 2014)

City of Antelope Fire Department:  http://www.cityofantelope.us/fire-department  The page needs a LOT of updating as it's over a year old but I just haven't had the time to do it (I  do everything else in the department).


----------



## drjekyl75 (Oct 29, 2014)

The other company I work for www.swartzambulance.com


----------



## jwoods (Oct 29, 2014)

Miami Dade Fire Rescue

www.miamidade.gov/fire/


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 18, 2014)

Minneapolis area

https://www.allinahealth.org/Medical-Services/Allina-Health-Emergency-Medical-Services/


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 2, 2015)

http://www.niagaramedics.ca
Our service doesn't like anything public, but here is our association.


----------



## tydek07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sanford AirMed - http://www.sanfordhealth.org/services/airmed


----------



## mfd229 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mahtomedi Fire Department in Minnesota.

www.mahtomedifire.org. Built it myself!


----------



## huckleberry18 (Jul 29, 2015)

ci.snowflake.az.us/department/fire-department


----------



## 100R05 (Sep 22, 2015)

www.malibusar.org


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 17, 2015)

Depends what site, one for employees to login and one for the community. You can still see both. 

For employees (look but don't touch)
Mymedcareehs.com

And 
Medcareehs.com

It's a new website. Yay!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 18, 2015)

www.hallamb.com


----------



## Sleepnheat (Mar 19, 2016)

I am on Lowell Vol. Fire Dept., which does not. But my EMS squad does, but can't post the link yet.....


----------



## deadhead (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's ours: http://www.emergencyambulance.com


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 23, 2016)

https://www.hamad.qa/EN/hospitals-and-services/Ambulance-Service/About/Pages/Vision-and-Mission.aspx


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 23, 2016)

http://www.libertyregional.org/getpage.php?name=ems


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> http://www.libertyregional.org/getpage.php?name=ems


What are the "state of the art equipment not found on most other ambulances"?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What are the "state of the art equipment not found on most other ambulances"?


Ive worked places tjat it meant BIS monitors, istats, sam slings, etc

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 24, 2016)

No clue. Everything on the truck seemed very standard to me. I think this may be a bit old so, maybe EZ-IO when it was new? Capnography? Bougies?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 15, 2016)

uprhsd.org


----------



## Medico (May 4, 2017)

www.raaems.org


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 22, 2018)

*Wake County Fire Departments*

Apex
Cary
Durham Highway
Eastern Wake
Fairview
Fuquay-Varina
Garner
Holly Springs
Hopkins
Knightdale
Morrisville
Northern Wake
Wake New Hope
Raleigh
RDU Airport
Rolesville
Swift Creek
Wake Forest
Wendell
Western Wake
Zebulon

*Wake EMS Agencies*

Wake County EMS
Cary EMS
Eastern Wake EMS


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Mar 22, 2018)

http://www.denverhealthparamedics.org


----------



## VinceVega91 (Apr 8, 2018)

http://www.city.cleveland.oh.us/CityofCleveland/Home/Government/CityAgencies/PublicSafety/EMS

https://twitter.com/clevelandems?lang=en

https://www.care1975.com/


----------



## NPO (May 22, 2018)

Taney County, Missouri

www.TCAD.net


----------

